
The World of Competitive Rock Paper Scissors - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-world-of-competitive-rock-paper-scissors/
======
baddox
The article makes some convincing cases why an experienced RPS player should
be able to beat someone who has never considered the competitive aspects of
the game: things like poor randomization and physical clues. But I'm not
convinced that the skill ceiling is high enough for there to be an interesting
competitive scene.

I could be wrong, but it seems like tic tac toe. The slightly experienced
player can beat the noob, but no one can reliably beat the slightly
experienced player. Surely if you can eliminate your physical signals and
memorize a randomly generated sequence, no one should be able to reliably beat
you. Perhaps eliminating the physical signals is just extremely difficult?

------
cheepin
This is really interesting considering that if you just memorize a
sufficiently long string of random Base 3 numbers you can't lose more than 50%
of the time, but with any discernible strategy you use to gain an edge there
is a counter strategy to remove it.

~~~
baddox
This bot can reliably beat me, until I start using a randomly-generated
sequence. Presumably, even in the absence of physical signals, if you could
compute this algorithm, you could beat a human who isn't also using such an
algorithm.

[http://www.essentially.net/rsp/play.jsp](http://www.essentially.net/rsp/play.jsp)

